# Aging



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys! 
I searched around and couldn't find much pertaining to this, so I apologize if this has been over-posted.

My little "poopers" is now 4 and I know that is considered geriatric. She is a bit on the hefty side, and we're working on fixing that!  
But, what should I begin to look out for as she gets up in her years? Also, is there anything I need to change or add to our routine?

Sorry the questions are kind of vague, but I'm really unsure how to approach my 'old lady.' hehe  

Thank you guys for any advice!!

-Megan


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At her age, I wouldn't worry too much about having her loose weight. Make sure her diet is low fat, with minimal mealworms and try to get her walking around a bit more. 

The main issue I have noticed with the oldies is the difficulty eating hard kibble. If you see her struggling or lowered food intake, try giving her a separate dish with kibble that has had a bit of warm water poured on it. You just need enough water to wet it not have standing water in the dish. You may also find she requires more warmth. 

Some people give a pinch of glucosamine to help prevent arthritis. If she gives up her wheel, try lowering it. 

Her eyesight may be getting dimmer and she may develop cataracts. Cataracts can sometimes to appear overnight or may start out as a tiny white spot that enlarges over weeks or months.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I remember seeing a post by LizardGirl somewhere about Standing Bear giving his hedgehogs glucosamine, but I can't find it again...
When would you start adding this to their food? And how often would you put it in? Lily's still only just over a year, but I want to make sure I keep up with everything she needs as she continues to get older.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Standing Bear starts his rescues on glucosamine chondroitin at three years. Inky is a little over two and I've been giving him a pinch every two weeks. You can't overdose on it, but a pinch is a good amount. You get the tablets and crush them.

Nancy gave some great advice, especially with the softening/crushing kibble part.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Her eyesight may be getting dimmer and she may develop cataracts. Cataracts can sometimes to appear overnight or may start out as a tiny white spot that enlarges over weeks or months.


is this something that i'll "know-it-when-i-see-it"? Kind of like a dog's eyes? Her eyes still seem clear and her check up in the spring went fantastic.... aside from the fat part. >.< lol

i have, though, noticed her seeming a little more chilled. There's been a few random nights when I've had to put her snuggle safe in with her.

I also bought some glucosamine,but forgot the crusher. lol! So... we'll start that soon. 

Thank you all so much for the info!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes when their eyesight starts to go you will see a slight cloudiness or a tiny white spot in the eye. That is cataracts and they can appear overnight. Other times their eyes still seem clear but they don't react to movement like they once did. 

If you are noticing she is becoming heat sensitive, I'd use a human heating pad on low under a corner of her cage. Wrap it in a towel. That way she will always have some warmth she can go to. One thing against the snuggle safes is they start out very warm and then cool down so the warmth isn't consistent.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Nancy said:


> If you are noticing she is becoming heat sensitive, I'd use a human heating pad on low under a corner of her cage.


This is awesome because we actually just bought a heating pad for my knees. Yay for timing. lol
Thank you Nancy - you're always a great help!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmm, sorry to do a partial steal, but it seems like this is better than starting a new thread.

I won't be needing it for over a year, but...
For the glucosamine, I always have a bunch of glucosamine supplement powder in my home for my horse, as she gets it on a daily basis. It's already a very fine powder, and a pinch of it is simple. Maybe even just drop a single kibble in to roll around and feed. So just wondering if that's ok as well, or would it be better to feed the glucosamine chondroitin mix instead. It's just that I take liquid glucosamine, because I don't like having to take the huge pills :lol: And I doubt I would be able to get my boy to take a lick of it. Although if he would, then problem solved lol If not, then I'll go out and buy the pills when he gets older. 

GLUCOSAMINE PLUS contains (per 27 gram serving = 1oz)
Glucosamine Hydrochloride (HCL) 10,000mg
Methyl Sulfonyl Methane (MSM) 10,000mg
Vitamin E (dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate) 1,000IU
Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) 3,000mg
Magnesium (magnesium carbonate) 750mg

Yes, I know those are large numbers, but that's also for a decent amount of powder as well. Which is why I thought I'd ask first, just to cover my bases when my boy gets older...Oh how time flies...He'll be a year old in 2 months!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi there, I am new and wanted to jump in on this Aging topic, please. Are there any indicators that could give me an idea of how old my hedgie is? He was shuffled a bit before I got him so I was told they did not know how old he was. He has been used for breeding so he's old enough for that. No cataracts, thank you for mentioning that for me to watch for. Eating very well so I believe teeth are still in good condition. 

Also, how will I know if he is getting sensitive to cold if he always burrows? Any particular body language I should watch for when I take him out, do they shiver like cats and dogs?


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> Also, how will I know if he is getting sensitive to cold if he always burrows?


If _your_ feeling a bit chilly in the house or in his room then he's probably a bit cold, too. 
With Piper i usually just figure out where she is (which is pretty easy since she doesn't like igloos - i just look for bump. hehe) and put my fingers on her belly. Depending on how cool she feels i'll get her another blankie and turn up the air or get her heater.
i check her every (mid)morning when i wake up and every night before i got to sleep.
If he gets too cold he'll roll up and become unresponsive as he attempts to hibernate.


----------



## Amanda2011 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi I have two hedgehogs and one is a mom and the other is one of her babies the mom had 7 babies in about September and lately they both have been cold but the mom Angel is getting worse she isnt fat persay but she isnt thin like the baby shes shakes when she walks and before when I said her name or anything she would look at me but she doesnt do that now I dont know if she has the white dots or not but I am very worried and wondering if this caused by oldness or not??? Please someone get back to me as soon as possible

Thank you


----------

